# Turning space overlap in a bathroom



## Tami Kump (Nov 21, 2018)

Can the 60"dia. or "T" turn space overlap the floor area of a roll-in shower in a Type A unit?


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 21, 2018)

Why not?


----------



## Tami Kump (Nov 21, 2018)

That's what I'm saying! I just wanted to be sure there wasn't some reasoning on why you can't that I was missing.

Thanks ADAguy!


----------



## Yikes (Nov 21, 2018)

Yes, it can.  In fact, you could install the shower fixtures right on the wall of a fully tiled powder room, and voila, it is now a full bathroom, "european style".

But note: per ADAS 304.2 changes in level are not permitted within the T-turn or 60" turning circle.
That means that when the shower space is also being used for part of the bathroom turning space, you can't even have a 1/4" lip nor a 1/2" beveled lip (ADAS 303) at the edge of the shower area.  for drainage purposes, you can only have a smooth <2% slope from the bathroom floor towards the shower drain.  Even with a shower curtain, there will be splashing and wet floors, a little messier than a conventional shower compartment.

As a practical matter, when we have done this in the past, we've also installed a secondary "overflow" floor drain elsewhere in the bathroom, and sloped the entire floor to drain.


----------



## Tami Kump (Nov 21, 2018)

That makes perfect sense. According to ANSI (2009, 304.2), you can't have a change in the floor level within the turning space either, so it would apply to residential units as well.

Thanks so much for the feedback!


----------



## swalker17 (Mar 15, 2022)

I found this discussion helpful, thanks! I'm in a pinch with limited space in a shower room and am hoping to utilize the roll-in shower footprint for part of the required clearance. 

UpCodes currently provides commentary about this, "_Advisory 304.2 Floor or Ground Surface Exception.  *As used in this section, the phrase "changes in level" refers to surfaces with slopes and to surfaces with abrupt rise *_*exceeding that permitted in Section 303.3*_*.*  Such changes in level are prohibited in required clear floor and ground spaces, turning spaces, and in similar spaces where people using wheelchairs and other mobility devices must park their mobility aids such as in wheelchair spaces, or maneuver to use elements such as at doors, fixtures, and telephones.  The exception permits slopes not steeper than 1:48."_

Based on this, since the roll-in shower transition does not exceed the allowable bevel per Sect. 303.3, I can overlap the clearance.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 16, 2022)

2010 ADA Standards for Accessible Design
*Advisory* 608.1 General. Shower stalls that are 60 inches wide and have no curb may increase the usability of a bathroom because the shower area provides additional maneuvering space.





						2010 ADA Standards for Accessible Design
					

The ADA Home Page provides access to Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) regulations for businesses and State and local governments, technical assistance materials, ADA Standards for Accessible Design, links to Federal agencies with ADA responsibilities and information, updates on new ADA...



					www.ada.gov
				




But you should consider Designing it outside the shower so that there is less possibility of the user having issues with the wet area.


----------

